# Has anyone heard the CSS Triton and the Statements?



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like to build a new centre channel for the theater downstairs, as the current one is woefully old and poor. I have Boston Acoustics VR-3's which are quite old and I cannot find a matching centre for them. So I've decided to build one and I've kind of settled on one of these two kits. Just curious if anyone has heard both to try to compare them.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Stinn said:


> I would like to build a new centre channel for the theater downstairs, as the current one is woefully old and poor. I have Boston Acoustics VR-3's which are quite old and I cannot find a matching centre for them. So I've decided to build one and I've kind of settled on one of these two kits. Just curious if anyone has heard both to try to compare them.
> 
> Thanks


I've heard of them, and they are good speakers. HONESTLY. I'd suggest replacing all 3 L/C/R's if you're gonna go that route. being tone matched is VERY important for the front 3 speakers. and those Tritons and Statements are not gonna be tone matched to your VR-3's very well.


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah there is a good chance that once I did the centre I would expand the L/C/R and I'm thinking the Statements are a little more HT than the Triton's, but that could just be me seeing the woofers and my brain making that connection. I've been running the VR-3s with an old Athena LS-C100 centre for 3 years or so, so I guess I'm pretty used to not having tonal matching across the front stage.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The Statements are at the top of my list when I can do a LCR upgrade. I currently have the Zaph ZDT 3.5 center and really like it, and built a set for my dad. Incredible sound for the money, and great mids for vocals for film. The reason I'm looking toward the Statements is that they can give me more mid bass than the smaller Zaph. Downside of the Statements is that you need at least 12" behind them, 18" at best.

Have you looked at the Finalst?


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

I have looked at them now, looks like a nice design. I'm bouncing a number of designs around, I've been speaking with Al Wooley about some of his designs as well.


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have had the opportunity to hear both with the triton being Jeff B's original set. Really they are very different speakers with very different purposes and design. The triton is excellent but needs a sub for HT duty. The statements are great as well but you do need room for them as the mid needs room behind it to work properly. I don't know how the trition would work in a horizontal position as a center channel, as Jeff did not design them for that location. Personally, for HT I would go with the Triton. While they won't have the "spaciousness" of the statement, it has better imaging to me and that is more important for HT.


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the input! I was leaning that direction as well.


----------



## hthale (Jun 10, 2012)

Just finished building the Tritons - WOW - These things are amazing!!!!!!
Can't believe the sound from these small speakers!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

hthale said:


> Just finished building the Tritons - WOW - These things are amazing!!!!!!
> Can't believe the sound from these small speakers!


nice, got any pics?


----------



## hthale (Jun 10, 2012)

Just threw them together to see how they sounded - no finish yet - will try to post pictures later.
Actually, I like these so much I'm thinking of changing them to Jim Griffins MLTL.


----------



## johnnyrichards (May 3, 2011)

The Triton build by Bryan Keane is one of the nicest speakers I have ever heard of any size. At IowaDIY in 2012, they simply blew me away with their imaging and clarity.


----------

